# How often?



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

I have had my first 2 mice for 10 days and they were treated for mice 11 days ago (the day before I got them). On the forum most people say that they treat their mice regularly, So I was just wondering how often I should be doing it. The stuff I have is Bob Martin-My little friend-Spot on.

Merci in advance
Simone
x


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

I dont know about anyone else but I do mine every 6-8 wks or more depending on new arrivals from outside my mousery. Also i only use Beaphur from [email protected] not sure about the one you have I have heard that some brands are not very good but not sure which ones they are, a lot of people on here use Beaphur 

How are the babies could you post a few pics would love to see how they are growing


----------



## stace_m (Feb 23, 2009)

sommy said:


> I have had my first 2 mice for 10 days and they were treated for mice 11 days ago (the day before I got them). On the forum most people say that they treat their mice regularly, So I was just wondering how often I should be doing it. The stuff I have is Bob Martin-My little friend-Spot on.
> 
> Merci in advance
> Simone
> x


I do mine every 3 months and any new arival once they have setteled in there isolation tubs then they join the others after the all clear. I use the same product as you and have found no problems with it other than a little bit of the runs the next day I think its from them cleaning it off each other lol but all healthy and otherwise no mites or problems. 
Hope this helps 
stace


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

cool. i 'll probably do it in 9 ish weeks then. I'll look into the beaphur stuff but for the time being I'll use what ive got. I'll definately post pics tomorow as my sister needs it for her DT coursework.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

I treat all new stock but otherwise I only treat if needed. The best preventative is good cage cleaning.


----------



## Maze (Feb 12, 2009)

MouseBreeder said:


> The best preventative is good cage cleaning.


Are there any cleaner spays that prevent mites etc? Cause the one I have I dont think's that good and not sure what would be better.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

They don't like tea tree, which is a natural antiseptic. Spraying your cage with this mixed with water after you have disinfected and either wiping it off again or letting it dry would be ok. To be honest all I do is use pet safe disinfectant and I don't have problems with mites at all. They are much more likely to get them in hot weather or from other people's infested stock, so don't worry too much.


----------



## Maze (Feb 12, 2009)

okay thank you


----------

